# kitchen counter/bathtub grout repair



## dhue (Oct 26, 2015)

this work was done by flip contractors and needs to be sealed. not sure about impregnable vs surface seal...just would need to seal at the counter and tub line. the grout is "loose" in some spots. as always advice and knowledge is appreciated.


----------

